# Still no hit on my CC



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just checked my credit cards (I can't remember which one I submitted my application with). Still no hits.


I'll update everyone tomorrow. I realize that most of you are really excited to know whether or not I draw the hunts I applied for...


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I for one am VERY excited to know if you get a tag. Thanks for your update. stay tuned to my thread too, I will be updating it multiple times a day until I see a charge on my card.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

How dare people get excited about drawing a tag. They should be banned.

Life would surely be easier and much more enjoyable if people just went about their lives as I see fit. 

I would ask that the proper folks judge my contribution and give me feedback so I might grow as a human being. I am eagerly attempting to fit in this damned box, but can't quite figure out the last steps. :mrgreen:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> How dare people get excited about drawing a tag. They should be banned.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> How dare people get excited about drawing a tag. They should be banned.
> 
> Life would surely be easier and much more enjoyable if people just went about their lives as I see fit.
> 
> I would ask that the proper folks judge my contribution and give me feedback so I might grow as a human being. I am eagerly attempting to fit in this damned box, but can't quite figure out the last steps. :mrgreen:


I don't remember giving you permission to speak. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been checking my card every hour on the hour. My CC was hit sometime this morning just before 8:00 AM....


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

My elk tag last year did not get charged until may 20th. I have no points for deer and 8 for moose so I will just wait for my unsuccessful email at the end of the month!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmmmmm.......still no hits. It's going to be a long two weeks....


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Unsuccessful, I have sen that a number of times.....hahahahahaha!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I just looked two minutes ago and still no hits... I will check in the next ten and let you guys know


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I checked mine at 7:49 this morning and still nothing. Maybe it will take a few more min? I will check again after 8:00.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone over on the "Other Site" is claiming to have inside information about the draw. He says the draw is still going and will finish today-----Then people will know on Saturday. He's put it up in a couple of different forums. 

I'm not sure what he knows or who he is though. I thought the draw only took a day or so to finish and not a couple of weeks. That, and if it is complete today why it would take to Saturday for things to hit a CC. If I go to Micky D's for breakfast with my card its posted on my account about an hour after I eat.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I checked about two minutes ago.... I am starting to get worried.... maybe I won't be hunting Utah this year... -)O(-


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

adamsoa said:


> Someone over on the "Other Site" is claiming to have inside information about the draw. *He says the draw is still going and will finish today*-----Then people will know on Saturday. He's put it up in a couple of different forums.
> 
> I'm not sure what he knows or who he is though. *I thought the draw only took a day or so to finish and not a couple of weeks.* That, and if it is complete today why it would take to Saturday for things to hit a CC. If I go to Micky D's for breakfast with my card its posted on my account about an hour after I eat.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.


Whoever that guy is he is full of Bull.S., Horse.S., Pig.S. and even Dog.S.
The draw actually takes no more than a few seconds. By the time the operator leans back in his chair after hitting ENTER it's over.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> By the time the operator leans back in his chair after hitting ENTER it's over.


Speaking from experience?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Did I walk right into that one or is it a legitimate question? :-?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: you decide.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I was hoping you guys would put up your phone numbers, that way after I check mine I can call each of you and see if you have seen anything yet :shock: :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

867-5309 Go ahead and give me a call. 8)


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

guner said:


> I was hoping you guys would put up your phone numbers, that way after I check mine I can call each of you and see if you have seen anything yet :shock: :lol:


you could alway call 1-800-DEER-TAG for all the latest on the draw results.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> 867-5309 Go ahead and give me a call. 8)


Would I get to talk to Jenny?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > 867-5309 Go ahead and give me a call. 8)
> ...


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I figure that there are so many on here that are checking every 10 minutes that I'll wait until I see the reports start to come in before I do mine. Either that or I'll wait until after I get back from my bear hunt in BC the second week of June and by that time it will be all done.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Guys, I am starting to get freaked out... I can't believe it would take this long to charge my card.. :O•-:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

What exactly is there a draw for ? :O•-:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so confused....which one one of these threads should I post in?!? It hurts my head.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> I'm so confused....which one one of these threads should I post in?!? It hurts my head.


You should post it in the one about draw results. You member that one right? :mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Critter said:


> I figure that there are so many on here that are checking every 10 minutes that I'll wait until I see the reports start to come in before I do mine. Either that or I'll wait until after I get back from my bear hunt in BC the second week of June and by that time it will be all done.


I'm with you, I'll just wait to see when everyone starts reporting.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^ Look for hits Saturday^^^^ & what Critter and Waspo said^^^^^^^^^


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^^ Look for hits Saturday^^^^ & what Critter and Waspo said^^^^^^^^^


Had to take "special eclipse glasses" to some folks at DWR office today. They said the same thing. Saturday is the likely day for them to start the credit card hits and Monday to start the calls to expired or rejected cardholders for alternate payments.

OR FRIDAY!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i wonder how many people they made that story up to. makes you wonder how many phone calls they are getting from people. asking when are the draws going to start. probably alot more then they would like . oh well


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Its like Christmas for a kid everyone just can't wait.

Not that I blame them.

I've been one of the lucky one i'm on a waiting for LE Deer and LE Elk.

I just hope I can tag along with someone. Good luck to all.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez Dave, Can I get some of that juju over this way?


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

LOOK NOW THEY ARE HITTING NOW IT MAY TAKE SOME TIME FOR ALL OF THEM GOOD LUCK
3 DEER TAGS HERE


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like its general tags for my daughter and I


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It looks like I will be hunting the Wasatch for elk this year! Go check your cards fellas.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> It looks like I will be hunting the Wasatch for elk this year! Go check your cards fellas.


Awesome!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> It looks like I will be hunting the Wasatch for elk this year! Go check your cards fellas.


Awesome!!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like me and the old man are hunting the general season again this year. Ain't nothing wrong with that though, its all about getting up in the mountains and spending time with the ones we love. Shooting a trophy animal would just be cream on top.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Pretty freakin sad when you have to get excited over a general season tag these days....... it used to just be a given


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> It looks like I will be hunting the Wasatch for elk this year! Go check your cards fellas.


Very cool! You got a pack mule here amigo.
Nothing yet for me.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like I will be hunting the Wasatch for elk this year! Go check your cards fellas.
> ...


You are welcome anytime in my camp my friend!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Got hit for deer tags. Any chance the LE elk will get hit later?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

All of ours came through at the same time,, LE and general deer charges ..
Separate charges, but less than one minute apart.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Dang, I was hoping. We had 3 guys put in separate for LE elk with 11, 10, and 9 points. Last year 11 pts was 100% on the unit.


----------



## BamaDust (May 18, 2012)

New to th bards. Celebrating by joining the boards today since there is a $280 hit on the CC! YES!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

welcome!!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Raptorman, Don't give up hope yet. Charges could still come through on your elk. I've seen them come in seperate before.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Moose, we'll keep checking. If not it will still be a fun fall, just have to change the game plan a little.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of card? Visa, Mastercard, Am Ex,? All of my family and friends have no hits on our cards. They are Visas. Still hoping


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Irish jig

I get to hunt the front again this year! But no LE Elk.

Igottabigone - check your pending charges.


----------



## slam-mm (Apr 15, 2011)

Me or the wife just drew a MOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRS (May 18, 2012)

My CC was hit today for my deer tag. Now I have to wait to find out what zone I drew.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Geez Dave, Can I get some of that juju over this way?


Good on ya Tree it looks like you drew some tags.


----------



## toowide-deer (Dec 11, 2007)

LEE Manti
Muzzy Deer
Can't wait!!!!


----------

